# Pepsi misprint???????



## piratemom (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey guys I,ve found Two sparkling pepsi Bottles I've not got to do a lot of resherch yet But all the other bottles on ebay right now dose not match this one I know it's not worth much But It is intriging Both bottles are alike except for the dash in between pepsi and cola one is wv and one is ky made one is ten oz and one is 8 oz

 ps excuss the dirt I'm afaid to clean it most of my bottles only have dust on them when i find them


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 17, 2006)

piratemom, it's not a misprint. i'm not a pepsi collector but pepsi used logo's with 1 and with 2 dots. i don't know what the difference is but i believe the 2 dot version is older. i have been told that pepsi items with 2 dots are more collectable.


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm not a pepsi collector and I don't run across too many 8oz but I've never seen one that said Sparkling or may have not noticed it. I've also never seen one that had the bottling co and state on the front like the dirty bottle. Anyone have any idea what these are worth? Also you're two dot bottles usually have the blue background with the red and white pepsi logo, the single dot red and white logo came later, strange that this red and white logo has two dots.
 BARQS19


----------



## piratemom (Sep 2, 2006)

the bottle dates 1948 I belive I put it on ebay no bids yet. 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpiratemom40QQhtZ-1


----------



## MidnightAngel7788 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi, I am writing this in response to your post on the sparkling pepsi bottle... I too have found myself the same thing, from a different town though.  I was wondering if you found out anything different than what you had posted, as well as how you knew it was from 1948?  Also, you had said that you were putting it on ebay..did it go for anything and if so how much?

 Thank  you


----------



## Slappy_Kincaid (Oct 19, 2006)

Two dots means it was made before 1951.


----------



## LC (Mar 22, 2007)

It is my understanding thet Pepsi used the double dot logo from its beginning and ending in 1948. From there on they used only the single dot logo. Here is a picture of an earlier version with the double dot version. Embossing was at the bottom of the bottle. I am guessing this bottle also had a paper label as well, but am not 100 percent sure of that.


----------



## ncbred77 (Mar 22, 2007)

Like most have said...the two dot is older.  Here's a couple of mine, one from 1948 and the other from 1949.


----------



## ncbred77 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's an even older double dot from Tarboro, NC


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 23, 2007)

*I've got an 8oz pepsi with the two dots on it, and no blue background as well. Mine is from Pikeville, Ky and is a 1948 bottle. I didn't even notice it when I bought it. I am beginning to think that these may be some kind of trasition bottle they used just before they went with the new logo in the 1950's. I am not a Pepsi expert, so I don't know for sure. Mine also has the name of the town below the logo like yours. 

 Is it worth anything? I really wouldn't know.
*


----------

